# Even one drink a day increases stroke risk, study finds



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2019)

Even light-to-moderate drinking increases blood pressure and the chances of having a stroke, according to a large genetic study in The Lancet, countering previous claims that one or two drinks a day could be protective.

The UK and Chinese researchers followed 500,000 Chinese people for 10 years.

They say the findings are relevant to all populations and the best evidence yet on the direct effects of alcohol.

Experts said people should limit their alcohol consumption.

It is already known that heavy drinking is harmful to health and increases stroke risk - but some studies have suggested drinking small amounts can be good for the health, while others indicate there is no safe level of alcohol consumption.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-47817650


----------



## Ditto (Apr 5, 2019)

I thought a glass of red wine a day was supposed to be good for you? They keep telling us different things all the time.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I thought a glass of red wine a day was supposed to be good for you? They keep telling us different things all the time.


Yes, it can be so confusing!


----------



## Sally71 (Apr 5, 2019)

If you listen to all the food related health warnings, you won't have anything left to eat.  Everything in moderation seems like a good idea!


----------



## zuludog (Apr 5, 2019)

When I was a chef I read an article in a trade magazine where they had done a search for all the things we're not supposed to eat or drink. It included, as I remember -
alcohol, bread, lettuce, tomatoes, red meat, any meat, nuts, butter, cheese, milk, margarine, tea, coffee, oranges, fish, eggs, salt, potatoes, spices,cabbages, carrots, and so on, and so on. You get the idea
That was a few years ago, no doubt others have been added since then

So yes, I think the answer is everything in moderation, and take these scare stories with a pinch of salt (but only a small one).


----------



## Pine Marten (Apr 5, 2019)

zuludog said:


> When I was a chef I read an article in a trade magazine where they had done a search for all the things we're not supposed to eat or drink. It included, as I remember -
> alcohol, bread, lettuce, tomatoes, red meat, any meat, nuts, butter, cheese, milk, margarine, tea, coffee, oranges, fish, eggs, salt, potatoes, spices,cabbages, carrots, and so on, and so on. You get the idea
> That was a few years ago, no doubt others have been added since then
> 
> So yes, I think the answer is everything in moderation, and take these scare stories with a pinch of salt (but only a small one).


----------



## nonethewiser (Apr 5, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I thought a glass of red wine a day was supposed to be good for you? They keep telling us different things all the time.



In a few months time the headlines will be different again. 

All things in moderation is a sensible approach.


----------



## Lilian (Apr 5, 2019)

Well there is your answer @zuludog - don't eat anything.     The current fashion being fasting.


----------



## trophywench (Apr 5, 2019)

My husband always finds drinking water hilariously peculiar - he says he certainly doesn't want to, cos fish piss in it.


----------



## Ljc (Apr 5, 2019)

trophywench said:


> My husband always finds drinking water hilariously peculiar - he says he certainly doesn't want to, cos fish piss in it.





I wonder how many people have Er um recycled  London’s water , I was raised on the stuff


----------



## zuludog (Apr 6, 2019)

I have heard the comment that between its source and the sea the river Thames goes through the human body fifteen times


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 6, 2019)

Doesn't exercise also increase blood pressure? 

If so, then surely exercise is 'bad' too!


----------



## Ljc (Apr 6, 2019)

zuludog said:


> I have heard the comment that between its source and the sea the river Thames goes through the human body fifteen times


I thought it would be more than that.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I thought a glass of red wine a day was supposed to be good for you? They keep telling us different things all the time.


That is what the French would have you believe ?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Apr 6, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> That is what the French would have you believe ?



The wine companies *loved* it. It was huge for them, when this first started being touted back in the day.


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 6, 2019)

Was told today in general chat with a few friends that wine,just a glass is equal to smoking 10 cigs and 

 we shouldn't eat dairy .
how will I live without my cheese yoghurt cream and wine ? No more chats for me they are too dangerous !!!
   Carol


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2019)

chaoticcar said:


> Was told today in general chat with a few friends that wine,just a glass is equal to smoking 10 cigs and
> 
> we shouldn't eat dairy .
> how will I live without my cheese yoghurt cream and wine ? No more chats for me they are too dangerous !!!
> Carol


When I was grape-picking in the South of France you got given 3 litres of wine a day as part of your wages - none of us turned it down!


----------



## chaoticcar (Apr 6, 2019)

You obviously survived to tell the tale ,I will get my Shiraz ready for my roast pork tonight !!
Carol


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 9, 2019)

The study was on Chinese people, a lot of whom are intolerant to alcohol. I’m not convinced, to be honest. I wouldn’t rely on French habits,though,  they have a higher rate of alcohol related diseases than England (not Scotland), but slightly lower cardiovascular events.

As far as a glass of wine a day goes, my daughter a few Christmases back gave me a wine glass that could hold a full bottle. One man’s glass is another man’s cirrhosis


----------

